# Hello people! <3



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My name is Susana, i'm from Portugal and i'm 19 years old.

For a time i've been searching for a UK fitness forum and guess i've found one 

I've been training at the gym since 2011 and i'm very happy i did that choice.

See you around!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hello and welcome susana


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

A tenner says Scoobs is googling the cost of flights to Portugal right now.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Weclome!


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Dux said:


> A tenner says Scoobs is googling the cost of flights to Portugal right now.


If i understand right, you are planning to come here.

Best choice for some cheap vacations.

Thanks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Winter said:


> If i understand right, you are planning to come here.
> 
> Best choice for some cheap vacations.
> 
> Thanks


I think something was lost in translation.

But welcome anyway


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to UKM, hope you stick around


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Dux said:


> I think something was lost in translation.
> 
> But welcome anyway


I guess it did. May you explain?

I'm not familiarized with some expressions.

I hope too!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome Susana, what's that alcoholic drink the locals take? Forget the name but it's like rocket fuel...


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, the only drink that's most common to see during daylight and perhaps at night is beer, but our beers have a reasonably high percentage of alcohol, at least that's what i've heard.

Cheers with beers!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum:thumb:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi susana welcome to ukm


----------



## Blakard (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey Susana, hope you have fun on here:tongue:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

hey susana, i hope that you enoy your time on here :thumb:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, welcome.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmm

that is all for now.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> that is all for now.


are u suspecting something? lol


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Hello, I visit lagos - portugal every year, great place!


Oh Algarve is a nice place for tourists, beaches, nightclubs, good weather...

Milky, what do you mean?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Winter said:


> Oh Algarve is a nice place for tourists, beaches, nightclubs, good weather...
> 
> Milky, what do you mean?


I remain sceptical, should l be wrong then l will apologise.

You have to realise l have seen things like this sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many times, there is even a member now who has a female alter ego, hence my apprehension.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Olá e bem-vindos você vai gostar aqui


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> that is all for now.


this^^^^^^^


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Winter said:


> Oh Algarve is a nice place for tourists, beaches, nightclubs, good weather...
> 
> Milky, what do you mean?


Eles acham que você é um usuário registrado fingindo ser outra pessoa usando uma conta diferente


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> Eles acham que você é um usuário registrado fingindo ser outra pessoa usando uma conta diferente


Exactly right !!


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh I see the problem 

It's okay.

Now you will consider me as a male if i tell you i powerlift.

Not very usual, huh?

I'm a girl with different tastes.

As i said before, i understand english considerably well, those expressions and that irony well i must get in the mood first.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Exactly right !!


Where did the post go? I edited it then it went?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WillOdling said:


> Where did the post go? I edited it then it went?


You deleted it you dicksplash !

I will undo it.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> You deleted it you dicksplash !
> 
> I will undo it.


Many thanks anus x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I see you too.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Winter said:


> I guess it did. May you explain?
> 
> I'm not familiarized with some expressions.
> 
> I hope too!


pics of yourself???


----------



## K0NG (Dec 16, 2012)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Pics of myself? At this stage? Hmmmm


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Winter said:


> Pics of myself? At this stage? Hmmmm


yeah at this stage, why not??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Winter said:


> Pics of myself? At this stage? Hmmmm


its your coice to add oics there is no pressure.

An avi pic is always helpfull to help people identify who they are communicating with.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dux said:


> A tenner says Scoobs is googling the cost of flights to Portugal right now.


Legend but no kays the only one for me here hahaha reps given mate did make me laugh bro


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Because there is no point, at least yet.

I might provide my youtube channel.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Winter said:


> Because there is no point, at least yet.
> 
> I might provide my youtube channel.


yead do your youtube channel!! im intrigued


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

There you go:

http://www.youtube.com/user/MsGymCh


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you. I've already posted my youtube channel on a reply but it says it needs aproval of moderation.


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Removed my youtube channel  later on ill add it again.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You're not the only female Powerlifter on here  .... Plenty of girls that train for strength... Your 'tastes' aren't unusual!!

Welcome!


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You're not the only female Powerlifter on here  .... Plenty of girls that train for strength... Your 'tastes' aren't unusual!!
> 
> Welcome!


Well at my country there are 4 Female Powerlifters, although there are plenty of them that do our movements... That's why.

Thank you.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Legend but no kays the only one for me here hahaha reps given mate did make me laugh bro


Good luck with that.

Does she go for 10 stone pencil necks?

Put on a couple more stone and you'll find out :lol:


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

Still checking the forums once in a while!


----------

